# 2016 BOSS Stainless DXT 9.2' Plow (2011 f350 truck side) $5000 or $4500 plow only



## FLbound (Jan 16, 2018)

This is a great condition 2016 Boss Stainless DXT 9.2' v-plow for 2011+ Ford Superduty. Please check other years it fits with dealer. We are moving and decided to sell, this is a great commercial plow, $8200 New before tax. Comes complete with hand controller. It is installed on my truck right now for you to see it work, once I have a deposit I will remove plow for buyer or your dealer can as well as I have no problem driving to local dealer here. I will also consider selling plow only without the truck side.

I just ran this through the dealer, fluid was changed, plow maintenance completed and greased, new power cables plow side and a new wing cylinder on passenger side brand new, just spent $550 in repairs. Perfect working condition ready to make you money.

I have brand new stickers for it as well (BOSS, DXT)

Asking only $5000... or $4500 plow only. This is a steal for this plow.

Joe - (941) 330-4170 text or call

CNY - Syracuse NY area


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

please call me pm me Very interested


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

wow...nice deal, sorry for your loss.

If only you were close


----------

